# My husband's junk mail is full with sex emails



## SA2017

Because of my distrust regarding my husband, I went through his email account, to which I have full access. So far, it is all good, but his junk mail folder is a mess. Thousands of emails from cheating websites, dating pages, porn, Viagra, and suggestions on how to date Asian women, etc. These emails were unread. I deleted all of them. But it will be full again in two days.

Why does he get so many emails like these? I get junk mail too, but only adapted to my interests or subjects that I have been reading a lot online or looking up on Google. Is he doing dirt (again)?


----------



## Affaircare

I use Gmail and in my Spam folder I have right now 3 emails (because I just cleaned it about an hour ago). One says "Im wild and looking for SEX!", the next wants to know if my senior parents need a cell phone without bells and whistles, and the last one says "Check out my *PRIVATE* profile with pictures!" 

I am a female person and about as straight-laced as anyone can be. I counsel with couples who are going through infidelity, so I'm very, VERY committed and faithful. I don't look at porn, I'm not on any cheating websites, and I don't date women! LOL My guess is that I signed up for a subscription someplace that sold my email address or maybe it's from surfing on forums like this. I have no idea. All I know is that I get probably 30 or more a day, and my Dear Hubby used to get one from an 88yo Asian man who was "wealthy"! LOL

I don't think those spam emails go by your interests or by what you're reading online. Otherwise don't you think I'd at least get emails from guys rather than ****ty photos of girls? (shrug)


----------



## Sports Fan

In some cases the unsolicitored emails can be from websites he has explored. At the very least your husband is engaging in underhanded behaviour.


----------



## TX-SC

He probably has registered on some porn sites.


----------



## Silverwolf747

Affaircare said:


> I use Gmail and in my Spam folder I have right now 3 emails (because I just cleaned it about an hour ago). One says "Im wild and looking for SEX!", the next wants to know if my senior parents need a cell phone without bells and whistles, and the last one says "Check out my *PRIVATE* profile with pictures!"
> 
> I am a female person and about as straight-laced as anyone can be. I counsel with couples who are going through infidelity, so I'm very, VERY committed and faithful. I don't look at porn, I'm not on any cheating websites, and I don't date women! LOL My guess is that I signed up for a subscription someplace that sold my email address or maybe it's from surfing on forums like this. I have no idea. All I know is that I get probably 30 or more a day, and my Dear Hubby used to get one from an 88yo Asian man who was "wealthy"! LOL
> 
> I don't think those spam emails go by your interests or by what you're reading online. Otherwise don't you think I'd at least get emails from guys rather than ****ty photos of girls? (shrug)


Most Spam email has nothing to do with what sites you have been on and more to do with your email address having been sold online. Most people's emails have been sold or hijacked at some point you can check this site https://haveibeenpwned.com. I really wouldn't worry about spam too much


----------



## Handy

If e-mail lists are like fax list used to be, there are companies that collect e-mail addresses and resell the addresses. Lets say you are a lists forsale company. So people wanting to sell something (mostly junk and scams) buy 10,000 valid e-mail addresses and pay you $10.

Another guy gets the idea that if he buys 100,000 e-mail addresses, he can resell those e-mail addresses and make money too. That becomes easy money for the people in the e-mail lists business.

I worked in an auto repair shop that did a lot of 4X4 (all wheel drive) truck work. We bought a list of names of 4X4 owners in my county and paid 0.50 cents for each name. We sent the 4X4 owners a list of our services and average prices.

Equifax collects and aggregates information on over 800 million individual consumers and more than 88 million businesses worldwide. People pay them for ratings of people's ability to pay. Telemarketers buy lists. Almost everyone is on some type of list that is sold or exchanged. Buy a magazine subscription and miss spell your name by one letter and in 3 to 6 months you will get junk mail with the miss spelled name. Give money to a legitimate organization, they sell your name to another charity and in a few months your junk mail is mostly from charities.

Selling lists of names is big business.

ETA: Silverwolf's link indicated there are potentially 4,738,347,161 e-mail addresses that have been collected and are up for sale.


----------



## virgo72

SA2017 said:


> because of my distrust regarding my husband I went through his email account which I have fully access. so far is all good, but his junk mail folder is a mess. thousands' of emails of cheating websites, dating pages, porn, Viagra and suggestions how to date Asian women etc.pp. these emails were unread. I deleted all of them. but it will be full again in two days.
> 
> why does he get so many emails like these? I get junk mail too but only adjusted to my interests or subjects that I was reading a lot online or I was looking up in google. is he doing dirt (again)?


Same here .....omg he tells me he doesn't know why they are there when I know that you have to subscribe to them...i hate him

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverwolf747

virgo72 said:


> SA2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of my distrust regarding my husband I went through his email account which I have fully access. so far is all good, but his junk mail folder is a mess. thousands' of emails of cheating websites, dating pages, porn, Viagra and suggestions how to date Asian women etc.pp. these emails were unread. I deleted all of them. but it will be full again in two days.
> 
> why does he get so many emails like these? I get junk mail too but only adjusted to my interests or subjects that I was reading a lot online or I was looking up in google. is he doing dirt (again)?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here .....omg he tells me he doesn't know why they are there when I know that you have to subscribe to them...i hate him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If they are in the junk folder you don't have to subscribe to them. If they are open and been clicked through that would be a different story but generally if you are a online user your email would have been sold and spammed. I don't clear out my spam and would easily have loads in there from sex ones to Nigerian princes trying to give me some of their money! 

I'm going to hazard a guess and say your OH has done something before, this always makes you over think a situation but in this case is not a problem


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I manage several domains for a business that every record is a public record, every email intended for the recipient of not, zero privacy.

If your address is with Google, you always need to remember you are the product, not the customer and your email is nothing sacred when it comes to who has it. I set up generic honeypot email accounts to test purchasing services for the accounting office and sometimes we find they are sold quickly with different vendors (depends on the quality of the vendor), and the junk mail that comes in is anything but related to the original use of the account.

If in doubt, have him change his email address... instead of a domain that seems to get smacked around by spam and marketing (yahoo, google) have him use an outlook.com address and never reference or use that old account again once all is updated and people he wants notified.

If the sex-related junk starts flowing into the new email address, you'll know.

If he did use an email addresses for a sex-related site that he uses for everyday business or correspondence, best to bail on it now and hopefully it wasn't a full and proper name in the email address.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Well, a *small portion* of my spam email is for Viagra or sex hookups. 

An old boyfriend's spam folder, however, was chock *FULL* of tons of Asian dating site spam mails, sex and hookup messages, invitations to join hookup sites for 30 days free, tons of supposed emails from beauties named Tiffany or Bree wanting to know if he was available that evening, and on and on and on.

And *that's *because he'd joined a swinger's site and another hookup site within the last couple of years.

The difference between _his _spam folder and mine was astronomical.


----------



## OnTheRocks

My Yahoo spam folder is full of about 1/3 hookers, 1/3 boner pills, and 1/3 TAM notifications. LOL. I have never signed up for a porn or hookup site (but do partake in the free stuff periodically). I've had the same Yahoo address since about 2000. I've had the same gmail account for about 8-9 years, but I get almost no spam in it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

My wife has had these things appear in her spam folder and she's the original Ms. Vanilla. The algorithms for who gets what are not perfect.

However, the sheer volume you're talking about indicates an active on-line sex life. 

On the very rare occasion these things pop up in my inbox, I immediately announce it to my wife so she knows I'm not hiding anything. I then send them straight to trash and block the sender. Yes, you can block individual senders such that nothing from that same address will never again appear. Anybody who truly doesn't want this type of unsolicited marketing should be doing exactly that (it's not perfect as new sites pop up every day and existing sites change their addresses, but it helps).


----------



## Silverwolf747

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> On the very rare occasion these things pop up in my inbox, I immediately announce it to my wife so she knows I'm not hiding anything. I then send them straight to trash and block the sender. Yes, you can block individual senders such that nothing from that same address will never again appear. Anybody who truly doesn't want this type of unsolicited marketing should be doing exactly that (it's not perfect as new sites pop up every day and existing sites change their addresses, but it helps).


Tbh I think this is a bit extreme


----------



## Herschel

You want to live the rest of your life wasting time checking your husband's emails? Cause you will...


----------



## Mr The Other

SA2017 said:


> because of my distrust regarding my husband I went through his email account which I have fully access. so far is all good, but his junk mail folder is a mess. thousands' of emails of cheating websites, dating pages, porn, Viagra and suggestions how to date Asian women etc.pp. these emails were unread. I deleted all of them. but it will be full again in two days.
> 
> why does he get so many emails like these? I get junk mail too but only adjusted to my interests or subjects that I was reading a lot online or I was looking up in google. is he doing dirt (again)?


One of my email accounts with full of sex crap in the Junk folder.

The reason for this is that it about sixteen years old. 

It is also the folder I use for job hunting. 

I would not see this as a major concern in itself.


----------



## uhtred

I get tons of spam of that sort, even for my work email which I'm pretty careful using. Or maybe there really are "hot Russian girls who want to meet me". Apparently my breasts need enlarging as well.

I don't think spam means anything at all.


----------



## john117

A few years ago we created a bunch of Facebook accounts for testing some new project features. These were legit accounts approved by FB. Within days they all got friend requests from questionable sources.

Did same with Google, slower but similar results. There's massive leaks of accounts or massive account guessing in every case.


----------



## EllisRedding

Just because you get spam/junk emails does not mean you subscribed to them lol


----------



## x598

this is WAY WORSE than simply email addresses being sold. I work in the computer world. Ever hear the term "big data"?

what this means is.....ALL your email are being scanned, all your online activity tracked, all your Facebook pics are being scanned.......EVERYTHING you put up (including what you think is private) is being compiled and analyzed.

Why? so a profile can be built about you to market products to you, and for other reasons.

His profile probably fits a certain age, gender etc where these smut and scam solicitations fit into a certain demography. the software figures this out and targets his email. thats all it is nothing more.

welcome to the world of "free" internet and email services, where the REAL price you pay is giving up any sort of privacy and security.

OP don't sweat this junk mail he has received.


----------



## GusPolinski

When you’re not paying for the products that you use, it’s because _you_ are the product being sold to those who ARE paying.

OP, best case is that someone (maybe your husband, maybe your kid) has been using online porn from a non-locked down browser that is in some way linked to your husband’s email address.

Worst case could be something much worse.

Do you have any reason to believe that your husband is cheating or has cheated on you?


----------



## SA2017

GusPolinski said:


> When you’re not paying for the products that you use, it’s because _you_ are the product being sold to those who ARE paying.
> 
> OP, best case is that someone (maybe your husband, maybe your kid) has been using online porn from a non-locked down browser that is in some way linked to your husband’s email address.
> 
> Worst case could be something much worse.
> 
> Do you have any reason to believe that your husband is cheating or has cheated on you?


GUs, I found a receipt that says he went bowling at lunch time. which he does quite often because he plays professional. but the difference this time... he paid for 3 people, not him only. he always told me he went by himself. 
yes, we have a past of him being dishonest and messing around online. that's why I am still looking.


----------



## Volunteer86

I have Yahoo and I have never signed up on any porn sites but I am flooded with ALL kinds of sexual emails from Viagra/dating sites etc. I think email addresses are sold. I sign up for contest and free stuff so I'm sure that is a good probability that is where they come from.


----------



## Lostme

Female here,I have never subscribed to that stuff and get it all the time.


----------



## Vulcan2013

They not only sell known emails, but test for new ones as random strings of text. It costs nothing to send. Had my ex accuse me of this, found a bunch of the same in hers. Basically, the longer you have an address, the more spam you get. 

No im single. Still get spams from dating sites, even though I've only signed up for one. And still, porn, male "enhancement", scams, etc.


----------



## alexm

I've had both a hotmail and gmail account since they were available (about 1997 and 2004, respectively).

I've never signed up for anything more than a match dot com account, in terms of dating or sex sites. My address has been used to sign up for plenty of other things, though. Which is why they're "out there", and available to spammers.

Spam is generally target non-specific. Some lists may, however, know that I am a male, and my approximate age, so no doubt that my addresses get somewhat targeted for certain things.

Look, you sign up for ANYTHING, using your email address, and at some point, said address will get put on a list, then sold, and re-sold, and so on.

A running joke with my wife and I is that, when asked for an email address (at stores, etc.) I will inevitably provide hers.

Thankfully, both hotmail and gmail have excellent spam/junk folders and recognize 9 out of 10 spam emails. It's increasingly rare to get junk email to our actual inboxes these days.

Long story short, there's hardly a correlation between the types of spam emails one receives and their actual online activities. My wife also receives numerous sketchy junk emails and to the best of my knowledge, she's not doing much more than checking facebook and doing other mundane things online. And she's a woman.


----------



## alexm

I just wanted to add - if this has become your life, checking your partners spam emails (among other things, I imagine), then what kind of marriage is that?

I gather that, in this case, he broke your trust - and that's on him - but I, personally, wouldn't want to live like that. Constantly checking up on him, worrying, reading into things. No thanks.


----------



## Talker67

it is pretty common. His email address got on someone's list, and now he is inundated with junk.

He SHOULD have set up fake email accounts, and only used THOSE for registering with any porn sites. That way he can just ingore ALL the mail coming into those fake emails.


----------



## SA2017

alexm said:


> I just wanted to add - if this has become your life, checking your partners spam emails (among other things, I imagine), then what kind of marriage is that?
> 
> I gather that, in this case, he broke your trust - and that's on him - but I, personally, wouldn't want to live like that. Constantly checking up on him, worrying, reading into things. No thanks.



I am trying to figure out what's next. I don't trust him at all and marriage life is hell because of this.


----------



## alexm

SA2017 said:


> I am trying to figure out what's next. I don't trust him at all and marriage life is hell because of this.


Right, it sucks.

Having been there myself with my ex wife, I can tell you I'd never do it again. Difference was, I didn't snoop. Sadly, I just turned a blind eye to things.

In hindsight, I would never be in a relationship where I didn't trust my partner, ever again. There's really no point, for starters. Not to mention all the heartache and stress it would cause by having to snoop around, check up on and otherwise worry about what my partner is doing or where he/she is going and with whom.

No thank you.


----------



## Jus260

Emerging Buddhist said:


> If in doubt, have him change his email address... instead of a domain that seems to get smacked around by spam and marketing (yahoo, google) have him use an outlook.com address and never reference or use that old account again once all is updated and people he wants notified.
> 
> If the sex-related junk starts flowing into the new email address, you'll know.
> 
> If he did use an email addresses for a sex-related site that he uses for everyday business or correspondence, best to bail on it now and hopefully it wasn't a full and proper name in the email address.


Is this really true? My work email spam folder has 270 messages in it since around last Christmas. The vast majority of those came last month in August. They come in waves. I block all of the email addresses at the domain level, meaning everything after the @ symbol. That doesn't matter. They keep coming. I don't use my work email for personal use at all. All of my contacts are internal. 

Before I got this job, in my old department, we used to get a message that had a picture of a white woman with huge tubes laying on a bed next to a black guy with a huge dong. We all used to get that message. One day a lady in a cube across from me decided to show our manager. Our manager was a wholesome woman who wore neck scarves or ascots or whatever. If she had ever seen a penis other than her husbands, let alone a 10 inch black dong, I would be shocked. The look on her face was hilarious. She looked like she wanted to go immediately confess her sins to a priest.


----------



## TDSC60

I looked up "signs of infidelity" years ago.
Been spammed with hundreds of porn site, mail order viagra, buy a wife, ect sites since then.
Hundred per week


----------



## SunCMars

Sports Fan said:


> In some cases the unsolicitored emails can be from websites he has explored. At the very least your husband is engaging in underhanded behaviour.


Yes,

Google scans our emails.
So does Yahoo.

Anytime you use any Search Engine they note what you are looking for and *sell this information to marketeers.*

I use Duckduckgo.com for all my searches. They 'claim' not to track you. 
There are programs {VPMs} to hide your IP address. I am not doing anything illegal or shady so I do not bother.

You are being watched and dissected by others, all the time, 24/7.


----------



## SunCMars

Hah!

I typed in: SunCMars in Google.

Walla! I am in the giant World Wide Web database.....I am famous. The search took me to my personal page on TAM.

See what I mean?
.............................................................................................

I typed in "Red Queen"

The power in my house was extinguished. The transformer on the pole outside my house blew up and snap-buzzed-crackled. 
I heard flapping sounds....like huge wings outside my curtained windows.

I did not...open them and peek.

See what I mean?


----------



## TDSC60

SunCMars said:


> Hah!
> 
> I typed in: SunCMars in Google.
> 
> Walla! I am in the giant World Wide Web database.....I am famous. The search took me to my personal page on TAM.
> 
> See what I mean?
> .............................................................................................
> 
> I typed in "Red Queen"
> 
> The power in my house was extinguished. The transformer on the pole outside my house blew up and snap-buzzed-crackled.
> I heard flapping sounds....like huge wings outside my curtained windows.
> 
> I did not...open them and peek.
> 
> See what I mean?


Not gonna type in "Red Queen"!!!!
I will learn from your experience.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Jus260 said:


> Is this really true?


Is which part really true? 

I've been managing internet domains since 1995, so this is the truth as I've found it in my world of listening to email woes and playing mostly nice in the sandbox with others for the better part of 2 decades.

If your email is public anywhere... it can be harvested.

Then it's up to the quality of the provider to do the initial filtering.

Microsoft (outlook.com/O365 domains) and Apple (.mac/.me/.icloud) still provide the best spam controls at their server layer.

I manage a google .org/gov account and the spam that comes through is troubling...

Free consumer accounts are even more scary with Google...

I am also less frightened and very curious when @SunCMars agrees to be point man...


----------



## TaDor

@SA2017 : The emails you are talking about - I don't think it means anything. Even I have gotten such crap - depending on the account and as others have said - it varies. It takes one scammer to sell your email address.

You said something like "Why not un-subscribe?" Here is THAT problem: On scammer emails - when you press that "unsubscribe" button - you have validiated that email address. Yep, you told them it's good. And it will be re-sold and re-used over and over again.

Legit business will do a proper unsubscription.


----------



## BobSimmons

Depends how long you've had the email address for as well.

I'm seeing a lot of comments here which have me shaking my head re: he must have visited a sex site or he's doing something underhand. Firstly spammers will buy your email from pollsters and other "legitimate" sites where you may sign up for newsletters from them and their partners..and partners being used in the broadest sense which basically means anyone.

Those same partners can then sell your address onto others and so on and so on.

They can even spoof your email meaning changing their address to make it seem like your address sent the spam.


----------



## csulk22

My bfs junk folder is like that too. Mainly because they signed up to a bunch of hook up sites and porn sites. Most of those in the junk are fake so don't worry about it. Be more concerned when you see that he signed up for something.


----------



## MattMatt

SA2017 said:


> because of my distrust regarding my husband I went through his email account which I have fully access. so far is all good, but his junk mail folder is a mess. thousands' of emails of cheating websites, dating pages, porn, Viagra and suggestions how to date Asian women etc.pp. these emails were unread. I deleted all of them. but it will be full again in two days.
> 
> why does he get so many emails like these? I get junk mail too but only adjusted to my interests or subjects that I was reading a lot online or I was looking up in google. is he doing dirt (again)?


Maybe you need a better email service provider? One with a better spam filter?

In my Yahoo spam folder I have Viagra adverts a Whats App private message (bogus, I have no account with Whats App) adverts for various drugs, online pharmacies and more.


----------



## SA2017

please, and what about ecards? I found a unread thanksgiving card notification in his junkmail. I opened this card via his yahoo mail and it says happt thanksgiving "name of my husband" . I looked up her email address on fb and it's a very joung college girl in another state. I couldn't find any links between them. what I am going to do with this?

also, he had an failed sending gretting email attempt notice email in his inbox. it was a mix of html codes only. but I could see that it says Happy holidays Particia and an email address. I looked up this email address but couldn't find anything. it seems the email address has a typo. 

is this some kind of spam too or is there something going on???


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

Clickbait, phishing attempts. The classic way to spread a virus is to impersonate someone and send them poison to click on. 

Just having an email address means you will get spam. From the head Nigerian banker, Asian singles looking to be married to here is a free loan. 

If you chase each one you will end up in the loony bin always thinking the next message is a smoking gun. Forget about spam. It's unsolicited garbage like junk snail mail.


----------



## SunCMars

Affaircare said:


> I use Gmail and in my Spam folder I have right now 3 emails (because I just cleaned it about an hour ago). One says "Im wild and looking for SEX!", the next wants to know if my senior parents need a cell phone without bells and whistles, and the last one says "Check out my *PRIVATE* profile with pictures!"
> 
> I am a female person and about as straight-laced as anyone can be. I counsel with couples who are going through infidelity, so I'm very, VERY committed and faithful. I don't look at porn, I'm not on any cheating websites, and I don't date women! LOL My guess is that I signed up for a subscription someplace that sold my email address or maybe it's from surfing on forums like this. I have no idea. All I know is that I get probably 30 or more a day, and my Dear Hubby used to get one from an 88yo Asian man who was "wealthy"! LOL
> 
> I don't think those spam emails go by your interests or by what you're reading online. Otherwise don't you think I'd at least get emails from guys rather than ****ty photos of girls? (shrug)


Oh, my dear..

YOU don't get those reminders, those ****ty, from female emails, not YOU

Who gets them, who they are addressed to, is the man who uses 'your' computer, rather than his.
Is your computer faster, have a bigger screen. Meaning... is it a better machine for viewing than his?

I may be wrong.....often am.

Just Sayin'

Instead, in place of.... SCM
-Lilith


----------



## SunCMars

You being a counselor.

If you have ever googled about cheating, infidelity, or sites that deal with this, these, TAM, etc. 
Yes, they sell your information.

And they assume you are male.
Since males are dogs, and women are ladies.


----------



## FalCod

My spam folder is mostly just merchants that I've dealt with at one time or another over the 20 years I've had the address. I didn't see anything sex related. My guess is that it has less to do with my browsing habits and more to do with the fact that I run uBlock and Disconnect in my browser so that I'm not visible to nearly as many advertisers.


----------



## RonP

I get so much of this stuff but fortunately most of it goes straight to junk. Selling email addresses in normal.


----------



## David Darling

SA2017 said:


> what I am going to do with this?


Nothing. The alternative is the path to madness and misery.



SA2017 said:


> he had an failed sending gretting email attempt notice email in his inbox. it was a mix of html codes only. but I could see that it says Happy holidays Particia and an email address. I looked up this email address but couldn't find anything. it seems the email address has a typo.


Almost everything else you've mentioned can be dismissed as random spam. But spam cannot SEND from his account (unless he's clicked on something). So, just maybe, possibly, it might be worth asking him about Patricia. But most likely, this was also a phishing attempt.


----------



## Talker67

TX-SC said:


> He probably has registered on some porn sites.


yes. and he was stupid enough to use his main email account, instead of a throw away email....so his inbox is pummeled by spam 24/7.

He needs a new email address. And a 2nd one only for signing up to websites with. 
these spam emails often come with viruses/malware, and if he accidentally clicks on the wrong one....the computer is compromised now, and they can start hacking bank accounts, credit cards, personal info. Talk some common sense into him.


----------



## Talker67

David Darling said:


> Almost everything else you've mentioned can be dismissed as random spam. But spam cannot SEND from his account (unless he's clicked on something). So, just maybe, possibly, it might be worth asking him about Patricia. But most likely, this was also a phishing attempt.


IF he clicked on an email with malware on it...yes indeed his email account could be used by others to SEND emails. 

She needs to download a free copy of MALWAREBYTES and run it, and see what pops up. THEN change ALL passwords to everything.

i would also run this Eset online scanner:
https://www.eset.com/us/home/online-scanner/
click the SCAN NOW, and go away for an hour while it grinds thru your entire hard drive.


----------



## SunCMars

It applies there.
It applies here.

What is one man's junk.
Is another women's treasure.

His mail is loaded with tail..
This reflects where is eyes look.
And what his mind doth entail.

He is a male and draws forth emaiis.

He mail applies here.
His male applies there.

His mail draws females.
His male draws females.


----------



## MattMatt

TX-SC said:


> He probably has registered on some porn sites.


In all probability someone has hacked a perfectly legitimate -but lax- company (online retailer, utility company, etc) and they have stolen their entire customer database which is then sold on to spammers.

The list is then used for a variety of purposes for soliciting the sale of sextoys, dating sites, Ponzi schemes, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## MattMatt

SA2017 said:


> please, and what about ecards? I found a unread thanksgiving card notification in his junkmail. I opened this card via his yahoo mail and it says happt thanksgiving "name of my husband" . I looked up her email address on fb and it's a very joung college girl in another state. I couldn't find any links between them. what I am going to do with this?
> 
> also, he had an failed sending gretting email attempt notice email in his inbox. it was a mix of html codes only. but I could see that it says Happy holidays Particia and an email address. I looked up this email address but couldn't find anything. it seems the email address has a typo.
> 
> is this some kind of spam too or is there something going on???


Spam. We had an email like that at work at a previous employer. A colleague opened it and in the contents killed our server and infected every computer on the network.

My boss was fullminating about her until I said: "might be worth finding out why our antivirus software that we pay for failed to protect our system?"

He agreed with me.


----------



## TDSC60

I used to receive minimal junk sexual emails until I googled "wife's infidelity" and related searches when I suspected my wife of cheating.
Then I checked out on-line Viagra sites.

Since that time my junk email box is filled with messages related to different suxual sites much the same as you describe.

Don't let anyone tell you that search engines don't keep track of your searches and offer that info to anyone willing to pay enough for it. A search with the words "infidelity" or "cheating" or "affair" or "sex" is enough to generate tons of junk emails of a sexual nature.


----------



## MattMatt

TDSC60 said:


> I used to receive minimal junk sexual emails until I googled "wife's infidelity" and related searches when I suspected my wife of cheating.
> Then I checked out on-line Viagra sites.
> 
> Since that time my junk email box is filled with messages related to different suxual sites much the same as you describe.
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you that search engines don't keep track of your searches and offer that info to anyone willing to pay enough for it. A search with the words "infidelity" or "cheating" or "affair" or "sex" is enough to generate tons of junk emails of a sexual nature.


I ordered some pet food. 

Within minutes I was getting adverts for the pet food company on websites I was visiting.


----------



## Ikaika

TDSC60 said:


> I used to receive minimal junk sexual emails until I googled "wife's infidelity" and related searches when I suspected my wife of cheating.
> 
> Then I checked out on-line Viagra sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Since that time my junk email box is filled with messages related to different suxual sites much the same as you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you that search engines don't keep track of your searches and offer that info to anyone willing to pay enough for it. A search with the words "infidelity" or "cheating" or "affair" or "sex" is enough to generate tons of junk emails of a sexual nature.




I ordered lingerie for my wife for her birthday (two years ago) and shortly after that I got junk mail on perspective Russian brides. But, then again I get a lot of funeral plan junk mail as well. I have already registered to donate my body to the local medical school when I pass. They cremate for free as a thank you. 

There is some targeting based on web browsing, and also there is some interesting algorithms built into the meta search inquiries which may not always match actions. 

My take on this, would be to consider the junk mail but do so along with changes (actions) - changing of habits, more secretive, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badbane

This is normal. I work in IT. I have 6 or 7 email accounts. never registered any of them but all six email accounts have garbage in them. Any site you sign up for that shares your email and contact information bulk sells your contact information ie emails to spammers. also there are email programs that just randomly blast email to using a randomizer that just spams out thousands of emails a second and reports the good email accounts that receive the emails. Now what you should be looking for are password reset requests and membership newsletters. those will tell you exactly where he registered and to whom he is paying. 

P.S. Never ever ever ever ever pay for porn. Most sites are run by organized crime in some direct or indirect manner.


----------



## Talker67

TDSC60 said:


> Don't let anyone tell you that search engines don't keep track of your searches and offer that info to anyone willing to pay enough for it. A search with the words "infidelity" or "cheating" or "affair" or "sex" is enough to generate tons of junk emails of a sexual nature.


You should use Firefox as a webbrowser...it does not track like google. If you add NoScript and AdBlockPlus to it, it is relatively safe to surf away


----------



## Talker67

badbane said:


> P.S. Never ever ever ever ever pay for porn. Most sites are run by organized crime in some direct or indirect manner.


IF you pay with a gift card....then it is anonymous and ok. FetLife, for instance, lets you pay for premium with a starbux gift card you can buy with cash.


----------



## badbane

Talker67 said:


> IF you pay with a gift card....then it is anonymous and ok. FetLife, for instance, lets you pay for premium with a starbux gift card you can buy with cash.


You do realize that is only the tip of the iceberg. Pornsites are attack sites. Even if you using a proxy they will get your ip. Once they have your ip. they can then target you. the Camera on your pc is so easy to turn on it's not even funny. if they get your face they can troll for you on facebook, linked in, snapchat, google +. for god's sake man they can now pull your finger print off of a digital image and scan for it. I repeat do not ever pay for porn gift card or no you are signing up to be targeted.

firefox does track you just like google if you sign up for a fire fox account.

Also if you are signed into google and browse your browser and android phone history can be found here. https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity


----------



## badbane

Guys meet activ track. this software is safe. unless your WS is looking for it they will have no idea what is happening.
https://activtrak.com

This software is meant for productivity tracking. I logs application use. Takes screen shots of Unproductive websites. Which can all be monitored from a web browser. 
No location tracking but this will screen shot email applications and more. Seriously it's also free.


----------



## SA2017

badbane, i have not enough time to get a key logger software installed on his phone. he would recognize this. he barely use his laptop here at home. 
i do check his google account activity which gives some information, but things that are really interesting to me doesn't show the details. like google search results or what he is actually watching on youtube. i only see that he used these functions.


----------



## Suspicious1

SA2017 said:


> badbane, i have not enough time to get a key logger software installed on his phone. he would recognize this. he barely use his laptop here at home.
> i do check his google account activity which gives some information, but things that are really interesting to me doesn't show the details. like google search results or what he is actually watching on youtube. i only see that he used these functions.


If you must know, you can look at his YouTube history on his setting. It's simple to do.

Does he takes his laptop to work,or leaves it home on work days?



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Taylor

You don't just have to sign up for a porn site. 

I have a Yahoo account that I use when I don't want to use my regular email account. I use it for IT forums (like Microsoft or HP) or motorcycle forums or what I need to enter an email address for some reason other than my personal stuff (contests for example) so that when they start spamming me it doesn't clog my regular email account. And this Yahoo account would get some spam from dating sites or for Viagra but not a lot.

I was helping my son look for an apartment and registered with what looked like a legitimate apartment locator site and used my Yahoo account as a contact email address. Within days I was receiving over 200 spam emails a day. Dating sites, investments, "secret shopper" scams, etc...


----------



## SA2017

Suspicious1 said:


> If you must know, you can look at his YouTube history on his setting. It's simple to do.
> 
> Does he takes his laptop to work,or leaves it home on work days?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


his laptop and desktop is always here at home. his phone is -of course- mostly with him. he plays a basketball game on his phone all the time and i just found out he pays for this big money to get play credits. this is crazy. instead working on our marriage as we agreed , he is constantly on his phone.

i believe, he deletes searching, browsing results. he found a way to be pretty sneaky to work around my checks on him.


----------



## Girl Gone

I’m a 50 something female and I get porn spam on several of my email accounts. It happens.


----------



## TDSC60

I ordered Viagra from an on-line pharmacy years ago. 

Never joined any dating or porn sights or even looked at them.

I get hundreds of junk emails every day for porn sites, dating sites, from girls claiming to be in my area wanting to meet. 

It is ridiculous how many stupid scams are out there. 

I just empty my junk folder every week without opening them.


----------



## faithfulman

My wife's SPAM box is filled with viagra and Russian dating ads!


----------



## MattMatt

SA2017 said:


> because of my distrust regarding my husband I went through his email account which I have fully access. so far is all good, but his junk mail folder is a mess. thousands' of emails of cheating websites, dating pages, porn, Viagra and suggestions how to date Asian women etc.pp. these emails were unread. I deleted all of them. but it will be full again in two days.
> 
> why does he get so many emails like these? I get junk mail too but only adjusted to my interests or subjects that I was reading a lot online or I was looking up in google. is he doing dirt (again)?


Why? Because spammers spam. It's what they do.


----------



## personofinterest

EllisRedding said:


> Just because you get spam/junk emails does not mean you subscribed to them lol


I cant believe people don't know this.

I feel sorry for the OPs husband.


----------

